
Spotify is writing massive amounts of junk data to storage drives - velmu
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2016/11/for-five-months-spotify-has-badly-abused-users-storage-drives/
======
throwaway2016a
Duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12914188](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12914188)
for anyone looking for the link.

And yes, the hex edit fix works (at least for me)

------
rzhikharevich
Isn't that a dupe? Why don't people use Google (or something with a similar
directive) with "site:$URL" before posting links here?

~~~
oscarteg
I think it's a dupe. There is already a fix for it supposably.

